# 280l tank with sump



## markj (19 Mar 2013)

Hi i have just set up my 280 litre tank as a low tech tank i dose it every day  with easy carbo i have about 28 fish which are both barbs and tetras how often should i be doing a water change and what volume 
Cheers mark

Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (20 Mar 2013)

Hi Mark,
by dosing easy carbo you are actually running a high tech tank. Easy carbo is a carbon source and should also be accompanied with appropriate fertilisers to feed the plants increased growth rates. With this in mind a 50% weekly water change is necessary to remove organic wastes from the water column which are detrimental to plant health.
To run low tech you remove any carbon dosing and choose appropriate lower lighting levels. This slows the plants growth rates and results in lower organic waste production which in turn means you can reduce water change volume considerably. The plants may need no additional fertilisers than those provided from fish waste, although some people I believe do add small amounts of fertilisers, especially in low fish stocked tanks such as yours.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## foxfish (20 Mar 2013)

Your sump should be ok with added carbon but I dont think low tech & sumps mix very well!


----------



## markj (20 Mar 2013)

So can I do this setup as a low tech one or not the lighting I am using is led by beams work 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faizal (23 Mar 2013)

foxfish said:


> ......... but I dont think low tech & sumps mix very well!


 
Why is that foxfish?


----------



## foxfish (23 Mar 2013)

Because overflows drive off any co2 that might be present.


----------

